# Birth Control Pills and IBS



## Marcelina (Aug 28, 2004)

I haven't posted in a long while because I had found my "cure" through Calcium pills. I did really well on the Calcium and it was a life saver. BUT! I wanted to tell everyone and hopefully help those of you who can't find the answer to what is causing their IBS. In September, my DH and I decided to start trying to have a baby. So, of course, I stopped my birth control. I was taking YASMIN. Well, I am happy to report that I no longer need to take calcium pills and am having no problems with IBS. How about it was my birth control pills the whole time. I can eat whatever I want now. I went out to dinner the other night and didn't even have the slightest pain. This is abnormal from before when I had to pratically speed home. So anyone who is on birth control... please talk to you doctor about it or maybe switch kinds. I did not have the same problem when I was on ortho tri cyclen. I can't believe I did not realize the difference when I started Yasmin. I went through all the tests for IBS when all I had to do was stop taking them. I hope that this helps someone. I know how horrible it was to have IBS. It was frustrating, embarassing and painful. I hope you all find something that works for you...


----------



## PooPooPooper (Apr 6, 2004)

I can't tolerate birth control hormones for a number of reasons, but Yasmin was the worst one that I tried. My IBS went crazy, in addition to my arthritis.


----------



## Marcelina (Aug 28, 2004)

Yeah I never related my IBS to the birth control unfortunately. I wish the doctors would have realized it.... gosh.... all those years in medical school.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Some women have noticed a link, others haven't. My symptoms are better on BC. My gyn and I both think endo is a part of my GI symptoms, and the BC helps control that.The excitement about starting a family and being at a place in your life where you feel ready to start a family might also be helping.We are all different, and if stopping BC can help someone, that is great! Unfortunately it isn't the answer for everyone.Best wishes for your future







I look forward to reading more good news from you soon


----------



## Marcelina (Aug 28, 2004)

Thank you!! We are so excited about trying for a baby. We just wish it would happen!! We've been trying for 3 months.


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Here's a suggested explanation for the hormonally triggered IBS'ers:IBS occurs more than twice as frequently in women than in men and tends to follow a cyclic pattern, with aggravation during the postovulatory (progesterone-dominant) and premenstrual phases of the menstrual cycle3. Progesterone is known to delay gastric emptying and cause constipation; constipation with straining and the frequent passage of hard stools is a more prevalent IBS manifestation in women, especially during the postovulatory phase21. At the end of the postovulatory phase, the sudden withdrawal of progesterone that occurs with the start of the premenstrual phase may trigger increased bowel activity. Women frequently report loose stools and diarrhea before or with the onset of menstruation. In contrast to progesterone, estrogen has not been associated with exacerbations of IBS symptoms5,7. In one study, high levels of luteinizing hormone (LH) were found in women with IBS; drugs that decreased LH levels and consequently suppressed ovarian production of estrogen and progesterone resulted in significantly improved IBS symptoms22,23. LH is a reproductive hormone responsible for the production of testosterone in males and estrogen and progesterone in women. In men, the opposite result was found: low LH and low testosterone tended to be associated with IBS symptoms24. High LH therefore appears to cause exacerbations in women by stimulating progesterone and estrogen, yet have a protective effect in men.Along with progesterone levels in women, prostaglandins E2 and F2 alpha also increase in the premenstrual phase. Since they are powerful stimulants of bowel contractions, it is possible that women with IBS may have an exaggerated response to these prostaglandins3. http://altmedicine.about.com/library/weekly/aa010901b.htm


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

And here's some articles that Eric sourced:The pain of IBS seems to be caused by abnormally strong contraction of the intestinal smooth muscle or by increased sensitivity of the intestine to distention. Hypersensitivity to the hormones gastrin and cholecystokinin may also be present. However, hormonal fluctuations do not correlate with clinical symptoms. The caloric density of food intake may increase the magnitude and frequency of myoelectrical activity and gastric motility. Fat ingestion may cause a delayed peak of motor activity, which can be exaggerated in IBS. The first few days of menstruation can lead to transiently elevated prostaglandin E2, resulting in increased pain and diarrhea. This is not caused by estrogen or progesterone but by the release of prostaglandins."www.merck.com/mrkshared/m...32/32a.jspWomen without IBS. It is quite common for women to experience GI symptoms before menstruation. Constipation or diarrhea are included as part of the pre-menstrual syndrome. A majority of women describe some change in bowel habits during menstruation such as nausea which may be associated with painful uterine cramping (dysmenorrhea). Women with IBS (see Research Articles). http://www.mindbodydigestive.com/ The Menstrual Cycle and Its Effect on Inflammatory Bowel Disease and Irritable Bowel Syndrome: A Prevalence Study http://www-east.elsevier.com/ajg/issues/9310/ajg540fla.htm The menstrual cycle affects rectal sensitivity in patients with irritable bowel syndrome but not healthy volunteers http://gut.bmjjournals.com/cgi/content/full/50/4/471 IBS and Menstruation http://www.ibs-research-update.org.uk/ibs/woman1ie4.html Menses Heighten Symptoms Among Women With Irritable Bowel Syndrome http://www.julies-story.org/med-upd/ibsibd/menses.htm


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Although somewhat contradictive:"In contrast to progesterone, estrogen has not been associated with exacerbations of IBS symptoms""This is not caused by estrogen or progesterone but by the release of prostaglandins."At least there is evidence they have recognised a connection and are actively investigating the cause !No suggestions on therapies to remedy the problem though. I was on Depo Provera injections for a year and didn't have any IBS symptoms at that time, but had many other side effects including severe depression, weight gain, etc. I switched to Diane-35 ED, and during this time developed IBS after a severe case of giardia.I took myself off the pill after coming across a few articles suggesting a connection between the pill causing IBS symptoms. I noticed a huge improvement in my symptoms - although this was also the time I started natural supplements and completely eliminated dairy, and caffeine.Here are some of the quotes that made me decide to go off the pill:"Far from duplicating or supplementing nature's hormones, the Pill and HRT introduce powerful drugs into a healthy woman's body predisposing her to serious imbalances that were never designed by nature. Stating it quite simply, tampering with a woman's hormones is tampering with her power." http://goodelyfe.healingwell.com/homoeopathy/hrt.htm "An imbalance of intestinal microflora can result from the use of antibiotics, the contraceptive pill and antacids, and from illness and stress. " http://www.blackmores.com.au/news/news_detail.asp?art=6 "The amount of lactose in the OCP tablets with lactose is quite small however if a woman developed a worsening of her diarrhea or lactose intolerance complaints, the provider could try and find an OCP with no lactose listed in the ingredients." http://www.metrokc.gov/health/famplan/clinicguide/ocp.doc (a Word document)"The Last Birth Control Pill without Lactose" http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/stevecarper/BCP.htm "Oral contraceptives. Some brand names are Ortho Tri-Cyclen, Lo/Ovral, and Alesse. These drugs can regularize periods. Side effects may include upset stomach, vomiting, stomach cramps or bloating, diarrhea, and constipation. Work with your doctor to find a pill that works for you without causing side effects." http://my.webmd.com/content/article/87/99289.htm


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Oh and my tip: Evening Primrose Oil. It has long been associated with helping the symptoms of PMS, I have always had GI symptoms around that time even prior to developing IBS (although now more IBS-like symptoms).I finally started taking EPO twice daily a year ago and have noticed a lessening of cyclic symptoms.I also find Buscopan is a great over the counter remedy with no side effects (for me) for relieving cramping pains.


----------



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

I stopped taking birth control pills this summer because I've been on numerous brands and my PMS/IBS got worse dramatically each month plus breakthrough bleeding. I haven't had my period in 4 months (I'm not pregnant). I wonder if it has anything to do with my IBS and all the tests I've had done since then? The doctors don't seem to be too concerned.


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

I believe my period was very erratic after going off the pill, took a while for it to settle down again into a routine - also after depo provera it took over 5 months to return - apparently it can take up to a year !Have your doctors explained why you should not be concerned (eg happens all the time ...) ? Make sure you get an explanation you are happy with to resolve your concerns.


----------



## Silvertree (Nov 2, 2004)

Lets see if this adds up.I was on Celeste when I first moved into this flat, that was 9 months ago, but because of mood swings, depression, spots and cramps. I switched 2 months after I moved in to Yasmin - that would be 7 months ago, my IBS symptoms started up about 4 months ago.Does this add up???I think I will ask on some of my women's health communities. I HATE hormonal birth control, but being as I was put on it at 16 when I didn't know any better I was stuck on it, and I can't find any FAM classes locally I can attend...maybe this could step up the search and push my new doctor to listen to me when I ask him for help finding FAM lessons!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Lisa, were your periods regular before you were on the pill? I've had friends go on the pill to regulate things and once they go off they are very irregular.I was almost as regular without the pill as I am with it, so I expect to go back to that whenever I go off the pill (or patch). It helps me in so many ways, with cramps, IBS symptoms, etc., so I don't anticipate going off it until we are thinking of starting a family. I've been on hormonal birth control for 8 years now.Kasha, what is FAM? I don't think we use that abbreviate in the US.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.fwhc.org/birth-control/fam.htm The newer version of the rhythm method.K.


----------



## Silvertree (Nov 2, 2004)

Fertility Awareness Method (FAM) isn't a rhythm method, rhythm methods are simply not effective and for most they are a totally obsolete idea, FAM works on a scientific method of tracking primary and secondary ovulation signs ï¿½ primary being cervical mucus, temperature and cervical position. It essentially determines your peak days and the days you ovulate, on these days if you are using the method as a contraception method then you either abstain or use a barrier method, it can also be used as a mean of assisting conception, learning about your body, determining causes of infertility, determining infections, etc. http://www.tcoyf.com/


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Gotcha. I knew it as "Natural Family Planning"







I'd be afraid to use it as birth control unless I was open to having kids. I come from a Catholic family and know all about NFP and how it works if your schedule is regular and predictible but not for everyone. Of course, the "unexpected blessings" could be from either an irregular cycle or not enough self-control at the wrong time of the month







I think it's really great to be in touch with your body and will probably use it when the time comes that we are trying to conceive. If my body behaves like it did pre-pill, I'll get a sharp pain in my side for several hours to alert me that I'm ovulating. I've always noticed the changes in discharge throughout the month.


----------

